# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Trend Micro's Hijack This

## Ultima Weapon

HijackThis™ is a free utility which quickly scans your Windows computer to find settings that may have been changed by spyware, malware or other unwanted programs. HijackThis creates a report, or log file, with the results of the scan.

IMPORTANT: HijackThis does not determine what is good or bad. Do not make any changes to your computer settings unless you are an expert computer user.

Advanced users can use HijackThis to remove unwanted settings or files.


*Trend Micro provides HijackThis as a free utility, without technical support. For answers to some common questions about HijackThis please visit the 
         Help/FAQ         page.

You can download latest version of HijackThis here


And if don't really understand the logs, you can try some of Hijack logs analyzers. For example this one. Or helpme section of our forum (but don't forget to add AVZ logs!)

----------


## Sjoeii

This is a very handy tool. 
Good marketing stunt for Trend to buy this product

----------


## Ultima Weapon

Yes & , I discovered that our link for *hijack this* is old.

----------


## Sjoeii

> Yes & , I discovered that our link for *hijack this* is old.


What link are you reffering to?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> What link are you reffering to?


maybe the one in the rules of helpme section... I'll check

update: yeah, the link really was old... Replaced with a new one.

----------


## Matias

How to use HijackThis to remove Browser Hijackers & Spyware.

----------

